# Illuminating an American railroad



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a link to an interesting photo essay on CNN's website.

Illuminating an American railroad


----------



## amtkstn (Sep 14, 2012)

Enjoy seeing Mr. Links works. He was the best.


----------

